# 1 year growth Lasiodora parahybana (Salmon Pink Birdeater)



## AuHr (Nov 21, 2013)

LP growth diary - kept at an average temperature of 24c - feast and famine feeding to try and simulate the wild, also power feeding at certain times.

Moults: 21/12/2013, 19/01/2014, 17/02/2014, 02/04/2014, 01/06/2014, 29/09/2014, 06/11/2014 and 09/12/2014.


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Pretty amazing to watch. My LP sling is a tiny bit smaller than yours was in the first picture so still got a way to go.
Did yours take any live prey at that size? I'm asking because mine is only taking pre-killed even if the prey is smaller than its body (which is hard to find, lol). It runs away from any moving prey (it doesn't know it's going to be a beast when it's grown up, lol).


----------



## AuHr (Nov 21, 2013)

BMo1979 said:


> Pretty amazing to watch. My LP sling is a tiny bit smaller than yours was in the first picture so still got a way to go.
> Did yours take any live prey at that size? I'm asking because mine is only taking pre-killed even if the prey is smaller than its body (which is hard to find, lol). It runs away from any moving prey (it doesn't know it's going to be a beast when it's grown up, lol).


When my slings are very small i.e 1cm they all get a mixture of small crickets with head crushed, flightless fruit flies (my local petshop orders me a culture when I need one for £3.00) and I have given them small woodlouse from my garden.


----------



## ebmoclab (Nov 21, 2009)

BMo1979 said:


> Pretty amazing to watch. My LP sling is a tiny bit smaller than yours was in the first picture so still got a way to go.
> Did yours take any live prey at that size? I'm asking because mine is only taking pre-killed even if the prey is smaller than its body (which is hard to find, lol). It runs away from any moving prey (it doesn't know it's going to be a beast when it's grown up, lol).


Its not like an LP to be afraid to take prey, they are usually voracious little blighters and will tackle anything almost up to there own size.


----------

